# The RS is back



## Mikej857

After the best part of 6 weeks away at Devil Developments the RS came back on Friday

She's now running a stage 4 hybrid turbo, Innovate Boost/AFR controller and a custom Devil's stage 4 live map along with the front mount intercooler full group A induction and forged rods and pistons

She made 373bhp and just under 400ftlb at 20psi but mapping had to be postponed at these figures due to the plugs not being up to the job and the plugs I need being out of stock but she'll be going back and will see over 400bhp as the turbo is rated to 420bhp 
She is now amazing to drive the power is very progressive and it just pulls and pulls Devil's have done a fantastic job of getting me the power I wanted with potential for more if i want it

I also had an all singing and dancing alarm fitted that has everything including remote start and turbo timer ect ect

After lot of the work was putting right what the previous owner had done as there were a few questionable modifications that saw it going into over boost and misfiring which could have led to the engine going bang and the missing turbo also but we suspect that was removed but the map for it left on hence the overboost issue

After 6 weeks away and being parked near a railway line and it ****ing it down with rain on the way back she came back in a bit of a state, I told them she is not to be washed so today I gave her a quick maintenence wash and plan to give her a full correction next week as she wasn't long ago painted and still shows the signs of the flat and polish the body shop have done and it's full of swirls

Used my usual kit Obsession Blizzard & Renegade and Purify then topped with Obsession Evolution and finished with a mix of mist X & Purity X purely to remove water marks and add gloss


----------



## Soul boy 68

Very nice indeed, how much more on the insurance it's cost you? I see you gave your wheely bin a snow foam too, did you dress the tyres ? Lol


----------



## fergul

That's a lovely motor always liked the RS but the inurance would cripple me


----------



## Mikej857

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very nice indeed, how much more on the insurance it's cost you?


Another £50 and i think thats just admin costs to send out the new policy papers so not too terrible and it's still £200 cheaper than my ST was a year on an agreed value policy


----------



## Jonnybbad

looks even better in person lovely motor bro


----------



## stonejedi

NICE:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Mikej857

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very nice indeed, how much more on the insurance it's cost you? I see you gave your wheely bin a snow foam too, did you dress the tyres ? Lol


Wheely bin always gets a clean if it likes it or not and the dog normally

Tyres were dressed with Obsession Nero and wheels wiped down with Obsession Flawless to add a bit of protection but I do have a sample of the new Obsession Wheel wax to try


----------



## chris.t

Bet thats great fun to drive


----------



## dave-g

Nice, rarely see any of these around this way.

Bet it flies!


----------



## Demetrios72

Great looking RS :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Thought I just say that's how the new RS should have been, two doors like the one featured not the five door. A proper looking RS needs to be two doors .


----------



## ffrs1444

Very nice figures


----------



## Willows-dad

Wow, nice figures. That must eat rubber if you're not careful.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Looks very nice, do you have any under bonnet shots please??:thumb:


----------



## andye

Looking nice mate :thumb:


----------



## JMorty

What a weapon. They are such lovely cars! Jealous! :thumb:
Fantastic work!


----------



## danwel

Like these a lot and think i would like to own one but there are a lot of dogs out there like most cars i guess


----------



## Willows-dad

danwel said:


> Like these a lot and think i would like to own one but there are a lot of dogs out there like most cars i guess


There's a company near me and I've lost count how many they've done with rotten sills.


----------



## danwel

Willows-dad said:


> There's a company near me and I've lost count how many they've done with rotten sills.


Oh right i bet. Probably a ford thing, that and age too i guess


----------



## legs

really good figures out of a stunning car.
would love a mk1 to go alongside my mk2


----------



## Mikej857

Thanks for the comments everyone 

It is a bit lively but the way it's mapped it comes in very progressively so it's manageable but you need to be awake if you want to take full advantage of it 

All these shape suffer with the sill problem, luckily I found one that was rust free and had been pretty well looked after body wise


----------



## rob267

Lovely mate. Always like these r's. Had a rs turbo escort and fiesta when i was younger. Something special about a fast ford i always though. 
I have a mk1 cupra r which looks so much better than the mk2 and i think the same goes for your mk1. Miles better looking than a mk2. I also have a airtec intercooler but mine is plain black. I chose to go stealthy with my mods. Love the car mate. Keep the updates rolling in.😉


----------



## Mikej857

rob267 said:


> Lovely mate. Always like these r's. Had a rs turbo escort and fiesta when i was younger. Something special about a fast ford i always though.
> I have a mk1 cupra r which looks so much better than the mk2 and i think the same goes for your mk1. Miles better looking than a mk2. I also have a airtec intercooler but mine is plain black. I chose to go stealthy with my mods. Love the car mate. Keep the updates rolling in.😉


I don't like the writing on the cooler so the bumper is going in for repair next month and there going to repaint the cooler and do the logo the same colour as the car so it's a bit less in your face

Same with the engine bay it's got the full catalogue of chrome from auto specialists and it's not my taste so next week I plan on painting them all satin black for the stealth look


----------



## Mikej857

ianrobbo1 said:


> Looks very nice, do you have any under bonnet shots please??:thumb:


Not atm, it's not my taste with lots of chrome and it needs detailing which will be taken care off before show season starts


----------



## Mikej857

The new plugs arrived today Denso ITV27'S and you can see from the pic exactly why they were needed, the standard plugs just cannot take the extra heat from the extra power and it's obvious they've been glowing at some point and it's killed them

I can now safely take it past 3k revs without it misfiring

Booked in next Wednesday for further mapping and to check everything's working as it should


----------



## Mikej857

I must have been mad but today was enhancement day I just couldn't put it off the swirls were reeking havoc with my OCD 
Started with a blitz of Obsession Blizzard Foam










Then a wash a decontamination with Obsession Purify & Renegade then clayed with a clay mit simply for speed and because I was machining had I not been machining then I would have used a clay bar.

Then masked ready for machining using a hex logic and Carpro Fixer simply because time and temperatures were an issue, it was cold and I started late (I should have taken it to the workshop but enthusiasm wasn't there today)



















This is what I wasn't happy with, the whole cars had a repaint and these swirls were all over it and because it's a pearl paint it turns purple in sunlight so needs to look crisp



















After machining it was given a IPA wipe down then foamed and washed again to remove and compound residue.

By this time temperatures had dropped so I decided to simply seal the paint with a layer of Purity X and by the time I got to the roof ice was forming on the applicator which was the indicator that I had to stop

Gloss is enhanced along with reflection and clarity




























Tomorrow I'll be back at it and after a foam and wash I'm going with a layer of sicoat and then to decide on a wax or 2, I've had great results in the past with a layer of Obsession Phantom topped with 2 layers of Evolution so I'm thinking this is the combo I'm going to go for

I've finally got the hang of setting up the new 2 way alarm and have activated the passive arming and locking so I can simply turn it off and after 30 seconds it'll lock and arm itself ( must remember not to leave the keys in the car)and also it has active locks that lock and unlock when the engine is turned on and off and anti hijack that basically shuts the car down after 50 seconds.

It's going back next week to Devil Developments for further tweaking and you fit a relay to the starter so the remote start works

Enjoy everyone


----------



## Tim662

Fair play to you, if that was me that would have been a wash, clay cloth and SRP then spray wax and back in the warm. :doublesho


----------



## Mikej857

Tim662 said:


> Fair play to you, if that was me that would have been a wash, clay cloth and SRP then spray wax and back in the warm. :doublesho


Half way through I contemplated a hide the swirls job but it needed doing


----------



## taylor8

nice figures, not sure i fancy all that at the front mind, back in the day had an Evo 8 with not far off 450/450 awesome 4 years of fun! 

Enjoy mate always had a soft spot for the Focus RS's, wont go wrong with the Denso plugs!


----------



## bazz

very nice rs fella and must say you where brave doing the car mine needs a good wash but not until its warms up im a mouse ha ha


----------



## Mikej857

I know I need my head testing 

Today it's sicoat and wax day or it should be but I've just been out and my motivation suddenly froze along with every part of my body 😂😂


----------



## Mikej857

taylor8 said:


> nice figures, not sure i fancy all that at the front mind, back in the day had an Evo 8 with not far off 450/450 awesome 4 years of fun!
> 
> Enjoy mate always had a soft spot for the Focus RS's, wont go wrong with the Denso plugs!


It's pretty lively and if your not awake when you hit the loud pedal it'll bite


----------



## Mikej857

And she's finished, final coat of sicoat then a layer of Obsession Evolution, I went with this combo for enhanced protection and to add additional gloss

I also got to use the new Obsession Wheel Wax which is very impressive as the pictures show its added gloss to the wheel and was a breeze to use


----------



## siradamrees

Fantastic example keep up the good work. Would love to see a video of this beast. Also do you have any pics of were the devil lives. (Engine Bay).


----------



## Dachshund

really nice and colour always catches my eye, are you upgrading the brakes now?


----------



## ffrs1444

Those stickers had them on my Rs Wheels in White from halfords back in the day


----------



## Mikej857

Dachshund said:


> really nice and colour always catches my eye, are you upgrading the brakes now?


It has grooved and drilled already but reyland do a bigger kit that will be going on soon

Busy morning

Down to Auto Specialists to pick up an induction hose that I've had to have made, the one I have on atm is 3 different pipes with 4 clips and a welded joint thing and it's restricting the air flow to the turbo










Then fitted some gel badges and a little sunstrip as I'm still with Jay @ Obsession Wax




























I went for the understated look but do have a bright orange and blue strip that I might fit instead


----------



## Mikej857

Today I did a bit of cleaning of the engine bay,

After speaking to Jay about the suitability of the new wheel wax to be able to with stand the heat under the bonnet I decided to give it a go, bay was first cleaned with a light APC and then 2 layers of wax added onto all the metal and chrome parts and the slam panel, carpro perl at 1:3 dilution was sprayed on the rubber parts
































































Then because the engine bay was looking so clean I thought it'd be rude not to give the rest of the car a quick wash

So broke out the Obsession Blizzard Foam & Obsession Purify Shampoo and then finished it with a wipe down of Flawless and tyres dressed with Nero




























She's getting there, new Gaz gha coilovers ordered as the existing ones adjusters are seized solid and I need to raise it up and as it stands I can't


----------



## fergul

Looks well bud

Are your wheels anthracite grey by any chance?


----------



## Mikej857

There a grey pearl that looks grey but turns like a black and purple


----------



## fergul

Ahhh i see that's pretty cool never seen pearl wheels 👍


----------



## Mikej857

Me either the bloke I bought it off owns a bodyshop so I think he experimented on the wheels😂


----------



## fergul

Haha fair play. i bet they look the mutts nuts in the sun 😎


----------



## Mikej857

They pretty much change colour to match the bodywork if that makes sense


----------



## fergul

Yeah that makes sense i like the idea of that looking at the photos now i can tell the difference with the angles


----------



## Morph78

Mikej857 said:


> Today I did a bit of cleaning of the engine bay,


That chipped and scratched paint is letting an otherwise lovely looking engine bay down a little bit!


----------



## Mikej857

It is indeed, it's due to go in for the front bumper to be painted so I'm going to get the bumper painted so this will be sorted at the same time


----------



## RS ROB

Beast now mate, enjoy the power, power hikes are addictive and costly lol.


----------



## Mikej857

Picked these bad boys up tonight, Gaz gha Fully height and 30 way damping adjustable

Got a cracking deal on them direct from Gaz through a bloke on the RS Facetube page

They are replacing the kit I currently have that the adjusters have seized on and the rear has no adjusters at all and they aren't damping adjustable so it's currently fairly firm the new Gaz should make it handle very well without affecting the ride comfort too much

I have had custom lb springs made to accompany the new shocks so it's perfect for the road and the odd track day

I aim to have the car so it sits so there is no gap between the arch and tyre but not tucked at the rear so it'll sit nice and level


----------



## Mikej857

I was dreading today as you can look over a car but until it's up on a ramp with someone who knows what faults are common you never know if it's a good car or not

Well it passed with no advisories so happy days


----------



## JMorty

That's wicked! Congrats mate, do love a blank sheet!


----------



## bazz

looking sweet fella and love the colour on the wheels


----------



## Mikej857

Picked these up last night, rear Gaz adjustable to go with the fronts I already have.

The car simply does not like going in a straight line under hard acceleration (I've had it trying to take a hard right in 4th gear under acceleration which was pretty scary)even with the quaife diff which I find is very aggressive when it kicks in but bloody does work

With the fully adjustable suspension it should mean I can set it up to my liking and with them being 30 way adjustable with custom springs it should do the trick and make it handle a little better
The car already has full poly bushes on every bush and lower strut braces and an upper rear brace


----------



## Ravinder

The best Focus RS there is. Not a fan of the newer versions at all. Love the subtle looks of these.


----------



## Mikej857

Ravinder said:


> The best Focus RS there is. Not a fan of the newer versions at all. Love the subtle looks of these.


Tbh coming from my very easy to drive ST this is very different in terms of how it drives and puts the power down, my ST didn't have a proper diff but the RS does and it's pretty aggressive but boy the RS handles like it's on rails but on anything but bone dry roads the grip is non existent and even in the dry it'll wheel spin in 1st, 2nd and 3rd but once it gets going it's ridiculous

It's getting to where I'm happy with it just a few more bits that I'd like to change


----------



## Mikej857

Obligatory foam and wash in the wind (nice mouthful of snowfoam)
I'm not using it for the new few days so even though I knew it'd rain it needed cleaning


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the interior a bit of a clean today using a product I was given by Jay @ Obsession Wax 
It's a fabric and alcantara cleaner that you simply spray on and wipe off

I knew the seats were a bit grubby as they had a sheen on them and some marks on the alcantara

I did one seat at a time spraying the cleaner on leaving for a few minutes then wiping it off and then using a second cloth to ensure I'd removed all the product

As you can see they were a fair bit dirtier than I imagined the cloth was brand new when I started

The product










How the seats looked when I started you can see the sheen I mentioned










Sprayed liberally and left to dwell










Removed with a terry towel










You can see its removed the sheen and the seat is now clean and all Marks on the alcantara have been removed














































Irrc this is in the early stages of development so I can't say when it will be ready for release but it's a fantastic product that does exactly what it says on the label


----------



## ffrs1444

Have you tried the shaver method on the alcontara to get the little bobbles of


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Love this car.


----------



## Mikej857

ffrs1444 said:


> Have you tried the shaver method on the alcontara to get the little bobbles of


Has been suggested so I've ordered one


----------



## Mikej857

Cars back off to Devil Developments tomorrow for a low boost map as it's still a bit of a handful so I'll have a high and low boost map setting on the controller

Had the new Gaz coil overs fitted and it's transformed the ride, it's so much smoother you'd be hard pressed to tell it's on coil overs it's so much less harsh and gone are all the awful noises I was getting from the old setup.
I've had it set to just sit above the tyres all round and it's only running 2 clicks on the rear and one turn on the front damping out of the 30 it has.
I'm in 2 minds whether to lower it a little more as there is still around 6" of adjustment still avaliable I could feasibly having it sitting on its sills with the amount of adjustment still left.

Gave it a quick wash and topped it with my custom Obsession Inferno, it's been that long since I had this blended I forgot just how good it was
Applied to the whole car first then a single swipe to buff of and the gloss is tip top









































































New front splitter has been delivered and so it's 100% it's going off for paint and fettling next week but changing to standard gloss black this time once that's finished I'll be having the bumper sorted

I'm thinking of having the alloys powder coated in the chameleon colour that's purple, blue and green










Cheeky sponsor plug


----------



## Dachshund

i am keeping a regular look on this for progress


----------



## b19bst

Looking nice matey, love my rs's. Used to own a 530bhp 4x4 sapphire cosworth that I used to use for sprints and hillclimbs. Was all set up for track use but was immaculate at the same time. My old man has a genuine rs500 cosworth so the rs bug is still and always will be there. 

Always preferred the mk1 to the mk2.


----------



## Mikej857

Turns out the bloke I bought it off also had bodged moving the battery and the distribution blocks had no covers on them in the engine bay which resulted in the air filter hitting the positive block shorting all the electrics which is why my controller lost its settings we think

Car went back to Devil Developments and made 403bhp 410lbft at 28psi on high boost and just over 320bhp on low boost, I had the dual setup as it's pointless having that much power in the wet and for everyday use.

Had a bit of a mishap on the way down there where the front splitter decided to fly off so I'm now looking for a new bumper


----------



## bazz

looking good and the wheels in the colour you posted will look good when the sun hits them


----------



## SBM

Awesome results in both power and the paintwork finish!, Just read through this and sub'd - very keen to see these wheels in that irredescent finish.. :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Well it's been a week with no issues which is a first since I've owned it

Splitter has been removed after last week's mishap and although I have bought another I'm not going to fit it as I want to lower it a bit more on the new coilovers and I'll end up ripping the bloody thing off again and after I've sorted the bumper I don't want to be damaging it again

I've decided to have the whole car wrapped, this will annoy the purists but I want to be different and it's not going to be done till the middle of this year as I need to source a new front bumper first and as with everything oe mk1 RS parts are pretty scarce or have a huge RS tax on them

It's huge fun to drive, it comes on boost at 2500rpm and just pulls all the way to the red line and the handling is unbelievable now you enter a corner thinking it'll be facing the wrong way on the other side and the dif kicks in and it's like it's on rails with its coilovers and strut braces and full poly bushes it's very different compared to the ST

Here's the old splitter you'll notice a fair few of the bolts are still in tact this is due to them obviously pulling through in the past and the previous owner has simple tried to mould them in by skimming the bottom of the splitter with big lumps of filler so it was no fun removing this the ones that are not present all needed cutting off as they were all rusted solid


----------



## scuba-phil

great motor. Iv come from a huge ford background and always wanted one of these. 
No problem for me giving it a wrap, it can always be restored to normal if required and it will prevent stone chips


----------



## Mikej857

Well I went down to the wrapping place today and colour has been chosen, it's going to be the business once it's done and I've decided to have everything wrapped including the door shuts 

The colour I've picked I haven't seen done before and it's subtle but very distinctive at the same time with the new wheel colour it'll be a marmite car but if my vision comes to fruition then it should look the ****** and go as well as it looks 

It's a mettallic, pearlescent colour that's all I'm saying and it's booked in already but knowing me ill change my mind before its done and have it done cherry red mettallic 😈


----------



## Alex_225

Cracking motor that. The MKI Focus RS is really something special.


----------



## Mikej857

Another weekend another tinker with the RS

Decided to do a temporary fix on the bumper so used a bit of black vinyl I had till I can source a new one that's not a ridiculous price ( I've seen a used one that had damage up for sale for £350 that needed painting as well)

Finished with a snowfoam, wash and a wipe with QD

Blizzard
Purify
Flawless

All Obsession Wax products as per normal

It's settled nicely on the new suspension now


----------



## bazz

looking as good as ever fella


----------



## subarufreak

stunning car


----------



## h13ulk

Lovely colour , you should enter Waxstock this year 😊


----------



## Mikej857

h13ulk said:


> Lovely colour , you should enter Waxstock this year 😊


Really


----------



## Mikej857

Little delivery from auto specialists today, this is the hose to go from the front of the turbo to the air filter atm I have another of the previous owners bodges that's a concoction of cut down original hose and a reducer that looks like it was welded by a 2 year old so it's strangling the turbo.

I've had to special order this as the off the shelf items have 3 ports on them and I only now needed one port


----------



## djryan25

Looks really well. I looked at a rs before I purchased the st. Prices seem to be on the up too.


----------



## Mikej857

djryan25 said:


> Looks really well. I looked at a rs before I purchased the st. Prices seem to be on the up too.


I had my ST 4 years and it was at a stage where the next power upgrade was another £8-9k and I couldn't justify the costs and I got offered good money for it so it got sold, trying to find a mk2 rs that was either bone standard or modified by someone I trusted and under 20k was equally as difficult and the mk1 came up and at the time it looked like a well sorted car but with the money I've had to invest in it it's clear looks can and we're deceiving but for what I paid and the way the current market is going I'm happy that I won't lose as much if anything like the amount I lost when I sold the ST and it'll be relegated to a weekend car once the mk3 is released anyway

It's where I'm happy with the power and it's small fishing touches to just make it special to me that is required now


----------



## Mikej857

This was the abortion that was attached to the turbo and went to the air filter, it was on the invoice from Devil Developments that it needing changing asap as it was strangling the turbo with the welded reducer not flowing enough air

This is just one of many bodges I've had to deal with and speaking to the owner before the bloke I bought it off it would seem when he sold it to who I bought it off it was mint and the bloke I bought it off stripped a lot of expensive parts (BC Coilovers, GT28 turbo and a carbon fibre bonnet) off it and tried to modify it on the cheap and ultimately I'm paying to put it right but right it will be


----------



## rob267

Mikej857 said:


> This was the abortion that was attached to the turbo and went to the air filter, it was on the invoice from Devil Developments that it needing changing asap as it was strangling the turbo with the welded reducer not flowing enough air
> 
> This is just one of many bodges I've had to deal with and speaking to the owner before the bloke I bought it off it would seem when he sold it to who I bought it off it was mint and the bloke I bought it off stripped a lot of expensive parts (BC Coilovers, GT28 turbo and a carbon fibre bonnet) off it and tried to modify it on the cheap and ultimately I'm paying to put it right but right it will be


Lol. That a right mess. I guess the previous owner didnt care much for free flowing pipework.😁


----------



## Mikej857

rob267 said:


> Lol. That a right mess. I guess the previous owner didnt care much for free flowing pipework.😁


I swear all he thought about was how to keep his wallet shut it's ridiculous, but the car runs a lot better and on lift off the chatter from the turbo is addictive no need for a dump valve with the huge air filter 😂


----------



## Mikej857

Another week another round of minor fixes 

Changed the junction boxes in the engine bay that were there from where the battery has been moved to the boot so it leaves room for the air filter and oversized boost pipe work, these originally were just audio boxes that the covers had been removed off, this would have been fine but due to the location of the positive box it sat right under the filter due to the length of the wires I couldn't move them and the metal elements of the filter were touching the live box obviously not a good idea.
I've just basically replaced like for like but this time they have covers on them to eradicate any shorting issues.

Earlier in the week on boost at 4000rpm I was experiencing a horrible misfire, so quick call to Devil's said to look at the oe boost solenoid as although not used to keep the light on the dash off it was still plugged in, I picked it up and the cable just disintegrated and both the cables fell out the plug, bloody great I thought then I remembered I had an old ST loom and thankfully it had the right plug on, new cable rewired in and car was happy again no misfire and bloody hell it's quick.

Just did some minor bits today with a job lot of LED's I bought

2 30cm strips fitted in the front foot wells as I missed the ones I had in my ST and changed the interior light for one out of an ST170 so it has the map lights and interior alarm sensors not that I use these with the extra alarm I've fitted.

Fitted another 2 30cm led's in the boot as usual ford hid the oe light in the corner and it's about as much use as a chocolate fire guard.

Now the last strip may not be to everyone's taste but I've fitted one above the intercooler as well.

Pictures to follow when it gets dark


----------



## Mikej857

Pics as promised

Footwell lights that come on and off with the courtesy light



















Boot light as the oe is useless, reminds me I must clear out some of the crap that's in there










Next the marmite light on the intercooler, this will eventually be repainted and the logo done in imperial blue but I have other things to do first


----------



## Mikej857

Another small change

Didn't like the old bog standard ignition key it's getting old and dingy and someone said you could use the newer flip key.

£5 off good old eBay and £5 having the blade cut and fiddling about transferring the insides of the old key over and I now have the newer flip key

I didn't realise the transponder was that weird shape and spent a couple of hours taking apart, putting it back together for the key to work but the pats immobiliser wouldn't turn off as I hadn't fitted the transponder, I realised this was the issue when I held the old key next to the ignition and the flip key worked


----------



## Turkleton

Really like the Mk1 FRS, nice looking power and torque curves too!

When are you going to lose the ditchfinders though? Might make it less of a handful in any conditions...


----------



## Mikej857

Turkleton said:


> Really like the Mk1 FRS, nice looking power and torque curves too!
> 
> When are you going to lose the ditchfinders though? Might make it less of a handful in any conditions...


Until it's ready to go on track which it will be they can stay, there isn't much life left in the front ones now anyway so won't be long before I change them to a set of F1's


----------



## Alex_225

Cracking looking car mate, I have a real soft spot for the MKI RS Focus.


----------



## Mikej857

Today I decided to repaint the intercooler to remove the white logo as it wasn't to my taste it just didn't fit in with the whole colour scheme I want

Quick mask up and a couple of coats of gloss black and it was looking a little better.

I have ordered a new stencil which I've decided I'm going to do it imperial blue so the same colour as the car so it's more subtle and with the lights it should look ok at night as well.

You may have seen the new wax I received from Obsession Wax which the car is now wearing 2 layers of and it's looking mint.

I've booked it in to Devil's again on the 1st to have a general check up and to have an external oil breather and oil cooler fitted


----------



## John74

Looks far better without any logo on the intercooler 👍


----------



## Mikej857

After the last detail I was never really happy with how it was looking and I rushed it because of the weather so with the weather being first class today I thought I'd strip it back and give it an enhancement to try and get some more clarity and gloss to the paint, this colour really is rewarding when you get it right with it being a flip paint

After the usual wash using Obsession Blizzard and Purify then followed by a decontamination using Purge and Renegade which surprisingly there was no fallout or tar, I put this down to the multiple layers of wax already on the car 😂

I then machined the whole car using Carpro Fixer

It was then given a coat of Krystal Kleen Detail Purity X applied using an applicator and then buffed so I should see 6+ months protection going on past experience

Wheels were waxed with Obsession Taranis and tyres dressed with Nero

I then moved onto wax and for me this was a difficult one as I have quite a few that will improve the gloss and reflection but my current favourite is the new Obsession Evolution Show Edition so 2 layers were added one after the other without buffing the initial layer, even in direct sunlight I'm able to apply it to the whole car before buffing with no issues with removal

I left it an hour after waxing and then went over the whole car with the new Obsession Montan spray

I'm pretty happy with the finish considering I didn't use anything with any fillers in it the finish is how it came out after the machining









































































Tomorrow it's off to Devil's again for a map tweak and qn external oil breather and oil cooler


----------



## ffrs1444

Mikej857 said:


> Another small change
> 
> Didn't like the old bog standard ignition key it's getting old and dingy and someone said you could use the newer flip key.
> 
> £5 off good old eBay and £5 having the blade cut and fiddling about transferring the insides of the old key over and I now have the newer flip key
> 
> I didn't realise the transponder was that weird shape and spent a couple of hours taking apart, putting it back together for the key to work but the pats immobiliser wouldn't turn off as I hadn't fitted the transponder, I realised this was the issue when I held the old key next to the ignition and the flip key worked


You can also use a jag key to when you put the blade in it, I had one


----------



## Mikej857

Loving the new Montan Spray

After the 200 mile trip to Devil's yesterday it needed a wash then finished it with the Montan spray for that just wax'd look




























And the enemy hard at it on his VXR 😂😂 it came up stunning


----------



## ActionTracked

Can't beat a tidy MK1, I bet it catches loads out with that kind of power. Got to admit I prefer no logo on the IC looks a bit more subtle. Then again you won't be behind a potential victim long :driver:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Glad you caught me good side lol wow I need a haircut


----------



## Mikej857

I forgot to add these, did the logo on the intercooler again this time in the same imperial blue the car is, it's extremely subtle as in you can't see it till your standing next to it and even at night with the light on its invisible 😂




























I'm not really sure on it I may paint it again yet


----------



## Ford8loke

Mikej857 said:


> Another £50 and i think thats just admin costs to send out the new policy papers so not too terrible and it's still £200 cheaper than my ST was a year on an agreed value policy


F###ing awesome motor you have! you mentioned owning an st before. Was it an st225?


----------



## Mikej857

Ford8loke said:


> F###ing awesome motor you have! you mentioned owning an st before. Was it an st225?


Yes with the RS conversion running 400bhp


----------



## Ford8loke

Mikej857 said:


> Yes with the RS conversion running 400bhp


Hi again, how would you say the two compare in terms of power delivery? I am looking at selling my ST at the end of the year and replacing with an mk1 frs. My ST is around 300bhp with quaife diff, the amount of traction/torque steer I get depends on road surface.


----------



## Mikej857

Ford8loke said:


> Hi again, how would you say the two compare in terms of power delivery? I am looking at selling my ST at the end of the year and replacing with an mk1 frs. My ST is around 300bhp with quaife diff, the amount of traction/torque steer I get depends on road surface.


The RS is more raw and handles totally different you can feel the difference in weight and it puts the power down very well as it comes with the diff as standard


----------



## h13ulk

You should enter competitions with that car


----------



## JMorty

h13ulk said:


> You should WIN competitions with that car


You spelt win wrong


----------



## ninja250r

How is the coolant temps with the intercooler blocking the airflow to the radiator. 

2cents, when I logged the psi over time on boost when I was daily driving. The actual time I was on any positive boost was 7% over a week period. 82% on the dyno. Intercooler I was using was hurting the air flow through the radiator core. Halved the intercooler double the thickness. Same intake temps lowered the coolant temps


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

ninja250r said:


> How is the coolant temps with the intercooler blocking the airflow to the radiator.
> 
> 2cents, when I logged the psi over time on boost when I was daily driving. The actual time I was on any positive boost was 7% over a week period. 82% on the dyno. Intercooler I was using was hurting the air flow through the radiator core. Halved the intercooler double the thickness. Same intake temps lowered the coolant temps
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are known to run hotter than a regular engine with the fans not orogrammed to kick in till 112 degrees but when I had it mapped they reduced this to 100 degrees and it never really gets near that for the fans to kick in.


----------



## ninja250r

Ok cool


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Nothing major really left to do its silly little things that need attention now

I've had to replace the msd coil pack and ignition leads this week as they were causing a slight misfire at 5k rpm when it was coming on full boost and reduced the gain on the boost controller to try and control traction (it's stupid quick and it's hold on and shut up if your a passenger but at the same time it handles like it's on rails) 
I've got an issue which I think is caused by the diff where the front of the nsr arch is now peppered in stone chips and it wasn't when I bought it so I've fitted a set of what I like to think are in keeping with the car and not the current "in thing" of rally flaps




























Also had a delivery from Jay @ Obsession Wax, another to add to the collection and to replace the custom evolution I managed to drop 
It's another custom show edition of evolution with a lime scent, the colour is extremely vibrant and it's smells very strong indeed, to say I'm a fan of evolution would be an understatement as I now have 4 full pots of it all in different variants 😂😂

Now Jay about that Phantom 😈


----------



## simon burns

Loving this:argie:


----------



## Mikej857

Quick wash and another layer of my current favourite wax, I should have really used the new wax but couldn't bring myself to open it again and being as I have another it's not exactly a problem

Direct sunlight, applied to the whole car before removal, buffed like a dream

Tyres dressed with Nero and rims waxed with Taranis





































I'm a lot happier with it Now than the day I bought it and as far as power and handling there isn't much more I can do without going for silly figures.

It's going back to Devils next month for an external oil cooler and breather and adding an oil pressure and temperature gauge from innovate to match the boost controller


----------



## Mikej857

simon burns said:


> Loving this:argie:


Thanks buddy


----------



## Mikej857

Few minor touches today

Repainted the cooler again this time in matt black after I wasn't happy with the gloss finish

Also it was £90 for a used oem grill or £8.99 for a piece of mesh that is exactly the same (I checked on the owners club if the oem grill was anything special first) so I went with the later so £8.99 later we have a grill and enough left to mesh behind the fog light holes, I did want to fit new fog lights but it's impossible with the size of the intercooler pipe work that's behind them so mesh it is.

Gave it's usual weekly wash and finished with the new Obsession Enhance spray




























It's getting there, at least now in the sun light there isn't a swirl or defect in sight and it go's as well as it looks.

I've decided to leave this year's shows with the owners club so I can get everything I want done and not be worrying that someone with find flaws in it ( it's what I've found people do when you have it on a show area)

The new mud flaps are working brilliant, no more stone chips on the lower rear quarters

Next is a wheel colour change and repair on the front bumper


----------



## Kevin_Mc

Just came across this thread. Stunner of a car and i'm a big Blue Oval fan (RST, XR3i x2 and a Sierra hatch)


----------



## Mikej857

New toy came today










It's an innovate mtx-d water temperature gauge

Ford in there wisdom thought it'd be a good idea to nth equip the car with one as standard and the scan gauge I had could have been blended into the dash but it would have meant cutting a portion of the dash away and changing the bezel so went with this and it'll be fitted similar to the boost controller in a carbon effect plate in the opposite air vent, it'll also serve as a voltage gauge and is programmable to set the limits and alarms to what I want.


----------



## Big Buffer

When u gonna bring that car over for us too see?

Looks fresh I hopefully put a deposit on my car in the st blue today


----------



## Mikej857

Big Buffer said:


> When u gonna bring that car over for us too see?
> 
> Looks fresh I hopefully put a deposit on my car in the st blue today


I'd love to but I hear there quicker than an f1 pit crew at the traffic lights where Ur from 😄


----------



## Mikej857

Gauge fitted into vent, just need to fit the sensor and program the gauge for the voltage range and alarms but for some reason they supply a cable that won't fit any laptop without a serial to usb adapter



















You'd be hard pressed to belive that's nearly £500 worth of gauges this car is a money pit


----------



## rob267

Cracking gauges. Car is looking great.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Looking at that picture I think the next project is sort the centre facia, it's been carbon overlayed badly so needs to go


----------



## Mikej857

Well managed to fit the temperature sensor into the top radiator hose with an adapter thingy

Only problem now is I can program the gauge till the right cable arrives but at least it's working

Gave it it's usual Sunday wash and finished with Obsession Evolution V2


----------



## bazz

looking as good as ever and like them gauges


----------



## Lexus ian

Mikej857 said:


> Gauge fitted into vent, just need to fit the sensor and program the gauge for the voltage range and alarms but for some reason they supply a cable that won't fit any laptop without a serial to usb adapter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd be hard pressed to belive that's nearly £500 worth of gauges this car is a money pit


I can believe it mate as I've just bought some defi gauges with the controller.


----------



## Mikej857

Yesterday was fun

Another trip to Devil Developments to try and sort the intermittent hesitation and fuel surge coming off roundabouts, it would simply hesitate and you'd get banging coming from the exhaust very annoying and an awful smell of raw fuel.
I have a receipt for an uprated fuel pump so when the turbo was uprated and mapped it showed good afr's so it was thought this couldn't be the problem but after replacing the coil pack, leads and plugs and it not curing the problem and Devil's saying it must be the pump I bit the bullet and had the fuel pump removed which meant they had to drop the fuel tank, surprise, surprise it was a standard fuel pump so another part that's been stripped off prior to me buying it

Devil's have now fitted a walbro fuel pump capable of supplying enough fuel for 700bhp which will be enough for what I need










It's sorted the hesitation and really has bought it alive and how I expected it to be from the start, it gets to 3500rpm and it's insane up to the red line and your grabbing gears while trying to control the torque steer at the same time, you really need to be awake now.

I've bought a few extra chrome parts and it's having vents fitted to the bonnet to aid the cooling as these run hot even in standard form

I've changed the faces on the gauges also as it was a sea of black on the dash and they were getting a bit lost










It's getting there next it'll be going back for the omex 600 ecu which will have anti lag, launch control and full throttle gear changes if I want it along with being able to get the mapping spot on and we're going to turnt it up a bit 😈


----------



## djryan25

Looking great. Love the colour


----------



## Mikej857

A few new bits of chrome purchased through the owners page on Facetube

I have 2 plates to protect the underside of the bonnet and then 2 heat shields, one for behind the exhaust manifold on either side and also I'm waiting for some plates to go on the slam panel




























I've also fitted an interior light to the rear headlining as it was very dark in the back



















Devils are currently working on another rs that is more or less the same spec as mine but it's having omex standalone management and there doing that one so they have definite price for the omex (it's been a while since they did one), so mine is booked in once that one is finished and I will be having the anti lag, launch control and full throttle gear changes enabled and it also means it can be mapped for the modifications I have


----------



## ActionTracked

What did you go for 600 or 710?


----------



## Mikej857

ActionTracked said:


> What did you go for 600 or 710?


I'm only going the 600 they've said it more than enough for what I want


----------



## ActionTracked

It has nice features and great customer support, it's going to be a great choice for your set-up.


----------



## Mikej857

ActionTracked said:


> It has nice features and great customer support, it's going to be a great choice for your set-up.


Someone on the owners page is fitting the 710 so it'll be good to see the difference.
It's pretty much been taken out of my hands as to whether I fit stand alone due to the oe ecu being so basic and simply not up to what I need and if I want more power it was the only route to take as it's on its limits already and there's still more avaliable from the turbo I have.


----------



## Mikej857

Gave it another clean although it hasn't moved since coming back from Devil's

The rest of the chrome parts I've ordered have arrived I just need to get something to stick them on with now


----------



## siradamrees

Love this RS! I have a real soft spot for the MK1 F RS, if i had the time, money and storage I would buy one 100%. Would love to see some videos I bet she sings on full chat lol. 

Well done pal.


----------



## Mikej857

siradamrees said:


> Love this RS! I have a real soft spot for the MK1 F RS, if i had the time, money and storage I would buy one 100%. Would love to see some videos I bet she sings on full chat lol.
> 
> Well done pal.


I do have a video somewhere from when I first picked it up I'll have to upload it or I may do a new one as the flutter and induction noise has changed due to changing to larger bore pipes on the turbo and filter but it does sound naughty


----------



## Mikej857

Well, this evening hasn't been good, the exhaust has been blowing and I just thought it was due to the bolts coming loose on the turbo flange

Booked it in with my local guy and well this is what he found










Another botch job by the previous owner as you can see he's tried to weld the flange back on previously and trust me this is one of the better pictures, he's obviously also heat wrapped the manifold to cover up his abortion

I've ordered a new tubular manifold but another expense I wasn't expecting


----------



## Lexus ian

That's shockin mate hope you can sort it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REVERSiN

Sorry to hear about your manifold. If it didnt have a repair you could have just welded it, you are better off replacing an expense or not you will be the only winner afterwards Cheers.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

I had originally wanted a custom made equal length header manifold but the bloke that makes them has a 6 week waiting list and another week to build it so for now I've purchased a cheap manifold that'll then be changed when it go's in for the omex conversion


----------



## Mikej857

New manifold has arrived and is being fitted tomorrow and tbh it's better quality than I expected for what I paid, it'll be changed for a custom equal length tubular manifold when it go's to have the omex fitted



















The worry was that the quality wouldn't be great but the welds look fine and as you can see the flanges are straight and true










I'm pretty lucky I took it straight in when I noticed the exhaust leak as looking at the old manifold it literally had an inch of metal holding the turbo to the manifold so had it broken completely it could have done some serious amount of damage


----------



## 350Chris

If you have a mate with a welder, I would get some strengthening braces/brackets welded in. They may not be pretty - but they will be functional

I have seen allot of these 'reasonably priced' stainless manifolds crack welds very quickly one the weight of the turbo is hanging off of them!

Even if you could brace off the block the support would help keep it in one piece


----------



## Mikej857

350Chris said:


> If you have a mate with a welder, I would get some strengthening braces/brackets welded in. They may not be pretty - but they will be functional
> 
> I have seen allot of these 'reasonably priced' stainless manifolds crack welds very quickly one the weight of the turbo is hanging off of them!
> 
> Even if you could brace off the block the support would help keep it in one piece


I have asked them to add braces to it where the turbo meets the manifold to stop it flexing as much


----------



## Mikej857

Well the new manifold is on and the car is running mint again

I just wish I could get it to stay the colour it is atm it's stunning



















Here's some better pics of the old manifold, it's clearly been welded together before and the welds have simply come apart


----------



## Rojer

The condition of that manifold is shocking!


----------



## Mikej857

Did a bit of heat wrapping today to try an combat the heat soak, now I'm itching like a *****



















I've got a couple of chrome plates that act as heat shields over the manifold to go on the underside of the bonnet and some of the gold dei tape that should help on the heat shield in front of the manifold on the block


----------



## Mikej857

Rojer said:


> The condition of that manifold is shocking!


It is indeed


----------



## Mikej857

Thought I'd give the old ***** a clean as well today as I'd had a delivery off Obsession and a new product to test that once I'd used it this is going to be another fantastic product coming to the current line up that's going to be a must

Main delivery was on the current offer

Stunning Zeal wax, custom cherry scent and a couple of bottles of Purify and Nero


----------



## Mikej857

Time to prepare the car for tunerfest at brands hatch

It was looking a little misty due to its many many layers of wax so a full decontamination and machine polish and sealed so just needs wax and engine bay detailing

I fitted the heat shields to the underside of the bonnet and used gold tape on the one by the exhaust manifold and intercooler pipes but can't get it so it does crease so I've covered it with the exhaust wrap again so have enough protection to keep the intake temps down



















These are the heat shields on the underside of the bonnet to protect the paint above the manifold now it's not wrapped, I've had the thing glowing it gets that hot














































This is what 15ml of Obsession Blizzard Foam gets you


----------



## Mikej857

Well after much deliberation and examining my bank balance the decisions been made to put this up for sale, I've put another £4000 into the car since purchasing it add that to the purchase price and I'm way over what it's worth and it still isn't ticking all my boxes and to do that I worked it out to be another £4000 which isn't in the budget

Someone is going to get a very well sorted car and they may not be as picky as me


----------



## DLGWRX02

Just read this from the start, and it truely is a cracking car. Such a shame about the need to sell, specially after you have put so much effort in. Let just hope who ever the lucky new buyer is, will maintain it as well, and keep up the good work.


----------



## bazz

sorry to hear you got to sell up fella some one out there is going to get a cracking well cared for car


----------



## Mikej857

I've gone an bought another ford just a lot newer this time which no doubt Devils will get there hands on


----------



## TYPH3OUS

Mikej857 said:


> I've gone an bought another ford just a lot newer this time which no doubt Devils will get there hands on


What have you gone for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

Mikej857 said:


> I've gone an bought another ford just a lot newer this time which no doubt Devils will get there hands on


dont keep it to your self we need pics ha ha


----------



## Mikej857

It all went a bit pete tong tbh, I'd originally done a deal on a 63 plate fiesta ST all over the phone and Internet with an agreed value for the RS which was below market value and a lot less than it owes me so I took the car to the dealers after arranging finance ect and he test drives the RS and tries to half his original offer even though his only found faults were the crack in the bumper and the steering wheel sitting off center (purely due to the alignment not being done after fitting the coilovers) I walked out and was pretty upset as it was a 80 mile round trip for nothing, but in hindsight a godsend as the car I was purchasing wasn't as described with paint flaking on every wheel where it'd been cleaned regularly with brick acid and that horrible mesh on the front lights that they'd removed but left it all around the edges of the lights and to top it off they'd put silicone spray on the steering wheel

Today after scouring the local ford main dealers (I thought I'd get a better standard of car by using a main dealer) I found another white fiesta ST 15 plate with 10000 miles for the same price as the previous car, great I thought so I go to the dealer and the cars priced £3000 more than advertised! 

Cut a very long story short they'd reduced it but not changed the screen price, initially they tried to offer me a bit less than I wanted for the RS but after leaving and going to another dealer (this dealers pdi department were cleaning there cars with bricks and scourers and were a fair bit more exlensive ) I get a phone call to say they were happy to do the deal and I got what I wanted in terms of the new car and trade in value on the RS

Soooooo I'm collecting a white 15 plate fiesta ST on Monday hopefully (there's a chip on the bumper they've assured me will be sorted to a standard better than factory) and tbh it's pretty clean with only minor paint correction needed

I can honestly say now I haven't enjoyed the RS it was one of those impulse purchases that has cost me a small fortune and it was a car I never felt I could use to its full potential in case something else broke or went wrong

Don't get me wrong the RS is now fully sorted and the new owner literally needs to have the bumper sorted and alignment done to have an absolute animal of an RS that will embarrass some more expensive newer cars but after coming from my original focus ST that in comparison was very refined and easy to drive even with more power the RS was a totally different beast it's more raw and unrefined and if it's not needed to make the car handle then they didn't add it


----------



## Browner

Lovely looking car mate, looks like someone will be getting an absolute beast.


----------



## footfistart

Mikej857 said:


> It all went a bit pete tong tbh, I'd originally done a deal on a 63 plate fiesta ST all over the phone and Internet with an agreed value for the RS which was below market value and a lot less than it owes me so I took the car to the dealers after arranging finance ect and he test drives the RS and tries to half his original offer even though his only found faults were the crack in the bumper and the steering wheel sitting off center (purely due to the alignment not being done after fitting the coilovers) I walked out and was pretty upset as it was a 80 mile round trip for nothing, but in hindsight a godsend as the car I was purchasing wasn't as described with paint flaking on every wheel where it'd been cleaned regularly with brick acid and that horrible mesh on the front lights that they'd removed but left it all around the edges of the lights and to top it off they'd put silicone spray on the steering wheel
> 
> Today after scouring the local ford main dealers (I thought I'd get a better standard of car by using a main dealer) I found another white fiesta ST 15 plate with 10000 miles for the same price as the previous car, great I thought so I go to the dealer and the cars priced £3000 more than advertised!
> 
> Cut a very long story short they'd reduced it but not changed the screen price, initially they tried to offer me a bit less than I wanted for the RS but after leaving and going to another dealer (this dealers pdi department were cleaning there cars with bricks and scourers and were a fair bit more exlensive ) I get a phone call to say they were happy to do the deal and I got what I wanted in terms of the new car and trade in value on the RS
> 
> Soooooo I'm collecting a white 15 plate fiesta ST on Monday hopefully (there's a chip on the bumper they've assured me will be sorted to a standard better than factory) and tbh it's pretty clean with only minor paint correction needed
> 
> I can honestly say now I haven't enjoyed the RS it was one of those impulse purchases that has cost me a small fortune and it was a car I never felt I could use to its full potential in case something else broke or went wrong
> 
> Don't get me wrong the RS is now fully sorted and the new owner literally needs to have the bumper sorted and alignment done to have an absolute animal of an RS that will embarrass some more expensive newer cars but after coming from my original focus ST that in comparison was very refined and easy to drive even with more power the RS was a totally different beast it's more raw and unrefined and if it's not needed to make the car handle then they didn't add it


As much as I am a Ford lover and I live my Ford I will never buy another Ford from a Ford dealer. for nine it's day light robbery and two Theo they treat you and the car you want like crap.

If I were you I'd keep the RS as it will be a future classic and value will only go up.

Your RS is lovwly and the time and effort you have gone through with it is amazing. But then to get mugged off by a dealer who use silicone spray for everything and nail varnish to hide chips (saw first had at a fiat dealer and was reported) and don't have a clue. Makes me wonder how they make money. I suppose by mugging people off and drawing the not so clued up people in.

Hopefully for your sake this St will be a good purchase.

Ryan


----------



## Mikej857

I went to numerous dealers before purchasing the car I did and believe I got the deal I wanted but only time will tell whether the purchase was a wise one and if the car is as expected

One thing I do know is it won't he staying standard for long


----------



## rob267

Hope you enjoy the new car matey.😀
What is the plans with the new car? Major mods or minor tweaks? 
Somebody will be getting a great focus mind you. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

I would of kept the *RS*,but I'm oldskool.SJ.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I absolutely loved my Mk1 FRS


----------



## danwel

Gorgeous car, i really want it lol


----------



## Mikej857

Picked up the RS's replacement and I get what people are saying and if I could have I would have kept the RS and stored it away and only used it at weekends or for shows but it just wasn't possible and it wasn't a car you could use every day as with the old ST I had is got used to creature comforts like heated screens, heated seats and being able to sit at 70mph with no effort

Here it is a 2015 fiesta ST that is booked in to have the peron stage 2 kit fitted which should see it just over 240bhp and it's a great little car and the idea is we keep this when the new RS arrives and we trade my wife's zetec in instead










Full detail coming up 😅😅


----------



## Alex_225

Loved the RS but sounds like it was a hard car to live with day to day. If that's what you needed the car for then I don't blame you for moving to the ST, I'm sure it's a right laugh and has that daily accessibility to how it performs.


----------



## Mikej857

Past couple of days I've given the new car a very light enhancement, using Purge and Renegade then clayed, and light machine polish completed using menzerna 400 on a polishing pad

Sealed with KKD Purity X 
Layer of Obsession Zeal
Layer of Obsession Evolution V2
Finished with Enhance

Wheels waxed with Obsession Taranis and tyres dressed with Nero

Plastic trims dressed with Nanolex trim restorer simply because I wanted a permanent treatment that wouldn't streak when it rains

Now onto getting it sitting right with a set of Gaz gha coilovers and then to get the peron stage 2 package which should produce 230-240bhp which should be more than enough


----------



## REVERSiN

Lovely motor, i honestly lime the white color on it with these wheels (theyre titanium i suppose ? Greysh).
None the less lovely, anything apart from coilovers to expect next ? Cheers buddy & Congratulations on the ride enjoy it 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

looking good and look forward to seeing the upgrades you make


----------



## Mikej857

REVERSiN said:


> Lovely motor, i honestly lime the white color on it with these wheels (theyre titanium i suppose ? Greysh).
> None the less lovely, anything apart from coilovers to expect next ? Cheers buddy & Congratulations on the ride enjoy it
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I've ordered the same Gaz coilovers that were on the RS


----------

